# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  My latest OM

## Eddie Sheehy

Rozawood ROM-4, 21" Scale.  Looks like a blacktop until in a really bright light when a kinda shade of Plum comes through...  Also has a Virzi tone producer... wonderful sound.

----------

Barry Wilson, 

Bernie Daniel, 

Bertram Henze, 

GarY Nava, 

hank, 

Jackgaryk, 

Patrick Melly, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## NotMelloCello

Neat! How about a vid?

----------


## fredhicks

"Latest OM"?.....is this an issue?  :Wink:

----------


## citeog

Elegant instrument.....

----------


## Bertram Henze

> wonderful sound.


Let's hear it!

----------

